
Google Search Console Saying Goodbye to Content Keywords - pan69
https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2016/11/saying-goodbye-to-content-keywords.html
======
sdglhm
This is actually a good thing IMHO. Since the majority of the websites are
just affiliate or Adsense focused with poor content. They rank just because of
the content keywords.

